# Eagle/Lowrance GPS Unit failure?



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey guys, today my Eagle 502C IGPS unit had some issues, started ok for the first 2 hrs then for the next hr, kept going into and out of "Position Aqquired", "Position Lost" and then for the last 3 hrs of the day, never could get a fix on the GPS. 

I re-powered up several times, then tried replugging the connectors a few times and no luck, Unit is about 2 years old and I just wondered if anyone has ever had this type of problem with there units before and what I could try. Ill be calling Eagle/Lowrance support tomorrow as I suspect there is a total System reboot that they will probably have me try but wondered if there was anything else that may help fix the problem. I really do not want to send it back in for a fix since Im saving already for a HD 8 unit and dont want to spend any more on this unit which should be working fine. ( Before someone tell sme to just pull the trigger on the HD-8, let me just say that its gonna be a Looooooong time before Im in that position financially so thats not an option yet) 

Thanks guys....
Salmonid


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

ooops, I forgot to add that it has the Internal antenna. 
Thanks
Salmonid


----------



## gobie (Jul 17, 2009)

hope you have better luck than i did talking to some one from lowrance. it took me 45 minutes to get through. its been 5 weeks and they just shipped my hds-7 back. still havent got it though. my hds-7 went bad after about 10 months of use. got water in it and then things went down hill. good luck
gobie


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

When i had that happen to me, i found that my battery voltage was below the warning level. The unit would shut off an hour after the pop ups started. Make sure you check battery voltage before you do anything else, like reset it.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks Chaunc, the battery 'may" be suspect as it will only charge to about 75% so Ill try that as it was on my list to try before spending time with Eagle/Lowrance, Im taking the boat out on Thursday and will give it a try on the reserve battery ( brand new) and see if that helps. 

Salmonid


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Mark, check the fluid level in that battery. If it's a little low, fill it with distilled water and give it a good long charge. Then check it again. I found that the walmart batteries i was using would lose fluid and power but when i did this, it brought them right back to life.


----------



## Bapenn (Apr 17, 2004)

I have the same problem with my unit. I have the external antenna unit. When I turn to the screen that shows what satelites it is recieving it only shows one satellite with no signal. I was going to call lowrance too but they aren't open because of holiday. My battery only charges to about 90%. If changing your battery fixes it let me know. I borrowed a buddies lms 322 internal antenna this weekend and it worked just fine so I have my doubts about the battery. Please post what you find and I'll post what I find out also. I was hoping it wasn't my antenna.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I tried the battery fix and it didnt dseem to fix it but........I noticed some of the connections were a bit , umm lets just say they were half assed, so i m in the act of replacing and making sure they are all at 100 % then we will try the battery trick for that test as well, Ill be working on it this week and wont have a test results available until after Sat when I get out, the boat is in my garage and wont pick up any signal in there. 

Stay tuned, 
Salmonid


----------

